# Ever had a fish store mislabel fish?



## slava2929 (Dec 24, 2017)

My favourite fish is a keyhole cichlid and I just lost my little guy so I was elated when I saw they were selling very small keyholes at my LFS. I bought one and I have had the fish for about 10 days now and it's growing like crazy - the only problem is that there is no way it's a keyhole. It was very hard to tell when the fish was small but as it has grown its colouring is way off. I"m concerned because I have small tanks and I can't keep larger fish. I'm worried that it's a saddle cichlid which is 8 inches, far larger than any fish I want to keep and certainly not in my 20 gallon. This has never happened to me before - just wondering if anyone else has come across it. How did the store compensate you?


----------



## Ichthys (Apr 21, 2016)

They don't compensate, ime. Nearly every store has a mislabelled fish or two nearly all the time. They can't be bothered to correctly Id all of their fish and (most) just sell them as what they bought them as, or what they think they are. Most (nearly all) stores will not assume any blame or fault.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If the store is reputable, they should take the fish back or at least reimburse you.

It is worth the trouble to find a vendor that is knowledgeable and is serious about their hobby and business.


----------



## slava2929 (Dec 24, 2017)

DJRansome said:


> It is worth the trouble to find a vendor that is knowledgeable and is serious about their hobby and business.


This is a store I have been using for well over a year and it's the biggest fish store in the outskirts of the Greater Toronto Area. It's a huge disappointment for me that a store with this many quality fish people mislabeled the fish. I'm definitely going to try and get my money back even though I don't have a receipt. I threw it out once it was clear the fish was healthy.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Is the store owners name Mike? He will fix you up. It's not uncommon for a fish to end up in the wrong bag when being shipped to the store.
I'm sure it was an honest mistake.


----------

